# The Gods of Chaos



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok so obviously I know who Slaanesh, Nurgle, Tzeentch, and Khorne are but what about minor Gods? They really don't seem to have much impact and the only one I know of are the ones on LEX (which basically dont tell you anything about them) It does mention Malice and the Sons of Malice but thats about it.

Can someone tell me about any minor gods they know of and maybe some more about Malice?


----------



## Zhou The Maladjusted (Nov 25, 2010)

If I read the story in _Heroes of The Space Marines_ right, Malice and the chapter that worships him are seperate from Chaos.

For other minor gods of Chaos, wouldn't those just be the Daemon Princes and other respective warp entities? The four mentioned are pretty much the only "gods" of Chaos. 

As for other Gods, there would be the mostly deceased Eldar Pantheon, and then Gork and Mork for the Orks, and the Star Gods of the Necrons.


----------



## D'epinay Chevalier (Sep 30, 2010)

Malice isn't one of the Big Four, but is still Chaos. All i know is that his sacred number is eleven


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

is Malice and Malal the same God? I know Malal is a chaos god, not one of the BIG 4, but at the same time, not a minor one either.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zhou The Maladjusted said:


> If I read the story in _Heroes of The Space Marines_ right, Malice and the chapter that worships him are seperate from Chaos.


Malice is not seperate from Chaos, it is an inherent part of it. It represents Chaos' inherent self-destructive nature.



Zhou The Maladjusted said:


> For other minor gods of Chaos, wouldn't those just be the Daemon Princes and other respective warp entities? The four mentioned are pretty much the only "gods" of Chaos.


There are countless chaos gods. The Four obviously being the most powerful and dominant, but there are others to represent other species and other less prevalent emotions. Even powerful enough Daemons can be considered minor gods if they gain an independent power base (an exclusive population of worshippers for example) and forge their own realm in the Formless Wastes.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

well if you kept it realativley fluff aurate, ould you in theory just make a Chaos god that represents something? Just as the authors make up daemons, why not invent some gods while yoyr at it?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Now i am not saying Gods as in as huge as the big 4 but you get the picture. (minor/lesser gods)


----------



## vaul117 (Dec 8, 2010)

There are basically 4 main gods, all the sub factions you are searching for are mostly just small splinter groups that worship different aspects of the god, and worship them in different ways. These groups are all vying for attention and preying on each other eternally trying to gain power by pleasing their god of choice. as for sub gods, there really aren't any. Like I said there are different methods of worshiping the same god but as far as I have read there are only four.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To say that Chaos is simply made up for four different gods, each with their own primary emotion, would be lunacy. 

The Warp is far too old, far too complex for there to be just 'four' gods. Perhaps there are four primary gods, who drink of the most prevelent emotions: Violence, Pleasure, Dispair, and Ambition. Within the warp, I believe, there are thousands of gods -- who is to say that there is not a god for Endurance, or True Love.

The Warp is not inherently evil, the emotions of mortal races, however, make it that way.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> To say that Chaos is simply made up for four different gods, each with their own primary emotion, would be lunacy.
> 
> The Warp is far too old, far too complex for there to be just 'four' gods. Perhaps there are four primary gods, who drink of the most prevelent emotions: Violence, Pleasure, Dispair, and Ambition. Within the warp, I believe, there are thousands of gods -- who is to say that there is not a god for Endurance, or True Love.
> 
> The Warp is not inherently evil, the emotions of mortal races, however, make it that way.


THAT, is a great way of explaining it. 



vaul117 said:


> There are basically 4 main gods, all the sub factions you are searching for are mostly just small splinter groups that worship different aspects of the god, and worship them in different ways. These groups are all vying for attention and preying on each other eternally trying to gain power by pleasing their god of choice. as for sub gods, there really aren't any. Like I said there are different methods of worshiping the same god but as far as I have read there are only four.


good point, and your profile pcture looks like a Demon Hunter album cover XD


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think other chaos gods are basically ideas, feelings, and thoughts that are fed by the Materium. But they are much more simpler than the four powers. Even Malice to an extent.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

In a parallel universe I could be a minor chaos god - nice.

How about the demon god of lost car keys and forgetting appointments.

As I check my coat pocket - I see the position is already filled.

Harkens back to a time before Christianity to a point where there literally was a god for every eventuallity. Polytheism. Would be nice to know which god(s) to worship for the everyday stuff.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm working on a novel and wanted there to be a Chaos God in it but not the big 4. I like being different so I think this Chaos God will represent a certain counter-balance against Chaos. Meaning, he will wage war against the main Chaos powers.

It may not make sense but the way I wrote it out it would.:biggrin:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Thing is though, the less powerful the emotion (or the less people feeling it) the weaker the god. But this caries further because the emotion storms have to reach a sort of critical mass before they can gain sentience. It appears that only the main four have truly achieved this level. So while there would be disturbances in the warp associated with different emotions and those disturbances could be collecting together in preparation for making a new god, I would say that they would not yet be a 'God' in the 40k sense of sentient emotion. 

Its also quite possible that the warp is unable to sustain more than four gods. After all the big four no longer represent just their spawning emotion. They have also managed to bring other emotions under their domain and are thus likely preventing them from achieving sentience of their own. Take Nurgle for example, originally birthed by despair he has also come to represent fear, nihilism and other emotions. So while fear itself might be a fairly substantial pool of emotion Nurgle's presence is preventing it from achieving sentience.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm working on a novel and wanted there to be a Chaos God in it but not the big 4. I like being different so I think this Chaos God will represent a certain counter-balance against Chaos. Meaning, he will wage war against the main Chaos powers.
> 
> It may not make sense but the way I wrote it out it would.:biggrin:


That would basically sum up Malal right there.

For those that don't know...

Malal was the fifth Chaos God created years ago in a comic with a character named Kaleb Daark. However, GW and the creator had a falling out (this was when the creator of material owned that material, GW didn't own the right to Malal). So Malal as cast aside never to be spoken of again...
Except in small circles Malal was forgotten...but GW hints at Malal's continued existence.
Malal is Indian for Malice. And the Sons of Malice even sport the same black white cross section armor of Malal. Also, the daemon Be'lakor is rumored to be the demon prince of Malal. Part of his name spelled backwards is Kaleb...the first name of the first warrior of Malal.

Malal was chaos turning in upon itself. Self-destruction. Malal would visit those who's lives were destroyed by chaos who wanted vengeance. Malal was said to grant great gifts to his followers, and even fight beside them (through an avatar of some sort I assume).

He was never accepted by the big 4 chaos gods. Denied may be a better term, and he was cast out of the realm of Chaos.

The little bits of information that float about make a much better fluff than GW could have ever written: A secret chaos god, bent on destruction of chaos itself; A god that was cast out by his brothers, had his existence denied; His followers are silent, small in number and granted extraordinary powers by their god. 

He's by far the most interesting of the gods...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Raptor_00 said:


> That would basically sum up Malal right there.
> 
> For those that don't know...
> 
> ...


that is very interesting. He does sound very interesting to me since I was not far off. And I know he represents Chaos going in upon itself but does he also represent a certain emotion?

And he definetly is Chaos but wants to destroy Chaos?

And do you think he will ever be brought back (as in officialy)


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think "the warp isn't inherently evil" is quite right. That pretty much every Chaos entity represents only the negative or corrupt aspects of their emotional portfolios suggests that there's something intrinsic to the warp that perverts the emotional energies being created therein.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> that is very interesting. He does sound very interesting to me since I was not far off. And I know he represents Chaos going in upon itself but does he also represent a certain emotion?
> 
> And he definetly is Chaos but wants to destroy Chaos?
> 
> And do you think he will ever be brought back (as in officialy)


He will never return, unfortunately. Because GW does not own the rights to Malal only the creator and his family can grant the rights back to GW. Since I believe the creator is dead and his family has no interest in anything GW (I guess there was some bad blood).
So, Malal is always going to be only hinted at forever...unless there is a time limit on intellectual property in the UK...so maybe 50 years.
As for his emotion...I would guess maybe vengeance.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

When it comes to 'Lesser Gods' of the Warp, I would imagine that there could be two main ways that such a thing could come about.
First, would be that a sizeable group of sentient organisms worship a particular aspect of one of the four great Warp powers. There might be enough emotional power unleashed by this worship (and I'm talking about at least a sub-Sector's worth of worshippers, if not more) to somehow empower this aspect into some semblance of individuality, able to to grant powers and gifts. If it was, say, Nurgle being worshipped, then rather than Nurgle doing the empowering, it's like he/she/it/;oihsdf has something of an additional personality, one that can act sort of independently and without the direction of the main god's attention. This might last for as long as the worshipping population exists but would be subsumed into the main part of the god should the emotional empowerment fall too low.
Second, it could be that the main Chaos god uses the power of the worship to form a new daemon. This daemon might then be made to feed directly on the emotional power of its followers, so allowing it to grow, and diminish, without this needing to be ordained by the god as is the case with other daemons. This daemon would masquerade as a god, at times of waxing power it might be able to grant boons and mutations, whilst at times of waning power it might be only able to send dreams and inspirations.
Whilst these two ideas aren't exactly 'fluff gold-standard', they seem at least somewhat plausible. If we can conceive it, then surely the Warp can contain it?

GFP


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos reflects the thoughts and dreams of any race that has psychic energy. Be it latent as in a guardsman, or more obvious in a Psykers.

Chaos is always liquid and the balance between the Chaos Gods is always changing.

I see no reason why lesser gods are created and destroyed all of the time, as the thoughts of the races change and flow.


----------



## Jubble (Jan 25, 2011)

Raptor_00 said:


> That would basically sum up Malal right there.
> 
> For those that don't know...
> 
> ...


It was this post that inspired the name of the name of the daemon prince in my CSM army. The daemon prince in my army is called Bemalalakor (get it?). Background fluff is that he helped none other than Kaleb Daark escape from the warp - Kaleb is the Chaos Lord in the army.

I've named the army The Vulgaris, as they are painted as stylised wasps (vespula vulgaris)

More background, pictures of the army and a link to the famous Kaleb Daark cartoon here (I'd welcome comments and ratings of the army, by the way):

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=222


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

Malal... More Malal:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

klaswullt said:


> Malal... More Malal:


Not trying to sound like a jerk, but, really, what was the point of this?

Resurrecting a thread to make a contribution is one thing, but doing it to post something pointless is, well, pointless.


----------

